# Big Green Crunchy Grapes



## Lon (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow they are super good. I have never eaten such great tasting grapes such as the ones I am now devouring.I will
have to check with the market and see
where they come from.


----------



## Bee (Sep 26, 2014)

Grapes are one of my favourite fruits, I have them on my breakfast cereal every morning.


----------

